# Funny Arab/Muslim Countries' Laws



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

1. In Lebanon it's legal for men to have sex with animals, but only if the animal is a female. If the animal is male then it's a crime and the punishment is death. According to Lebanese law, a woman must be executed for fornicating with any animal???wild or domesticated.

2. In Bahrain a man-gynecologist can have patient's examination only by seeing the genitals" image in the mirror.

3.In many Middle Eastern countries it is prohibited to eat the sheep you had sex with. A person who decided to eat this sheep is making a deadly sin, and he will never get into paradise with 70 virgins.

4. In Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, the police can arrest a person for "committing an action that would be harmful to the general public." This might be the official charge for something as harmless as kissing a woman on her cheek in a public place. The penalty is 10 days in jail for both the kisser and the kissee.

5. In Oman, if a man has sex with a camel, a cow, or a ewe, the law says that the animal's milk becomes impure and is no longer suitable for human consumption. Oman law requires that the animal must immediately be killed and then burned. The person who sodomized the beast is required to pay its owner the dead animal's full market value.

6.The law in Iran actually suggests that sex play by their male population "with wild animals is not recommended, especially with a lioness." What is recommended instead is coitus with domesticated animals such as dogs, cats, donkeys, lambs and, yes, of all things???pigeons.

7. Kuwait covers all the bases when it comes to sexual feelings. It's illegal there for a married man to glance at another woman "in a sensual manner." Nor can any male, married or single, lustfully look at a statue of a female or at a female animal.

8. In Syria, a man is forbidden to "look at the body of a woman who is not his wife under any circumstances. It is also forbidden for a woman to look at the body of a man who is not her husband. It is forbidden to look at the genitals of others, even in the mirror or in a pool's reflection."

9. Egypt has an unusual piece of legislation that prohibits a woman from belly dancing unless her navel is covered with gauze. Technically, according to this law, a female in Egypt may dance in public while wearing absolutely nothing more than a piece of gauze on her belly button.

10. The law in Doha, Qatar, requires that if a naked Muslim woman is surprised by a man while bathing or dressing, she must first cover her face, not her body.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2005)

I think they need a bit of modernization.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think they need a bit of modernization.



yea, beastiality is very popular nowadays


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 23, 2005)

As in a bit of creatialism?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2005)

The law in Doha, Qatar, requires that if a naked Muslim woman is surprised by a man while bathing or dressing, she must first cover her face, not her body.
  That's a cool one.


In America beastiality has a don't ask don't tell policy.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2005)

Is this thread telling Cowpimp he may have a chance at business in the Middle East?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Is this thread telling Cowpimp he may have a chance at business in the Middle East?



I'm listening...


----------

